# Camping Food (roughing it!)



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I am camping with 2 other families and we are roughing it I tell ya!!! I fired up some coals last night on the BGE Mini Maxx and smoked a few trout the kids caught fer an appetizer while I cooked about 20 thin cut teriyaki pork chops...turned out purty sporty! May turn some folks into eggers by the end of this trip!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Awesome!!!!!!!!! Man that looks like my kinda ruff'n it!!!!!!!! Bet that was some good eats!
Happy 4th!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Those trout look delicious! Can't beat cooking outdoors especially after being outside all day. Piques the appetite.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Dang that looks great! I love some rainbows fresh off the grill!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Sure wouldn't mind about 4 or 5 freshwater trout. Been many years since I ate fresh rainbow trout 

sent from somewhere your not


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I haven't caught a dern trout yet brother....I'll try to set a few back fer ya when we go to Cherokee...


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Bust out the yellow corn from a can. 

sent from somewhere your not


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Man, I clicked on this feeling sorry fer you, thinking that you were having to eat beanie weinnies or sardines or something. Lol ....but you ain't roughing it at all !


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

GROUPERKING said:


> Man, I clicked on this feeling sorry fer you, thinking that you were having to beanie weinnies or sardines or something. Lol ....but you ain't roughing it at all !



Hahaha what do ya mean....I am roughing it. I'm not sleeping on my Sleep Number bed! I'm having to stay in a measly 34 ft camper w/ satellite but don't get local channels!!! I am too roughing it!!!!:whistling:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Just got back from NC and did fish again, and due to Chase putting smoking cream cheese n here a while back---I tried it!

I tried, mission accomplished and all the campers scarfed it up!!! I ended up doing 5 packs while camping and they didn't last long!!!

1 was molasses bacon, smoke house maple, and Bad Byrom's Butt Rub. Smoked at 250 fer about 1.5 hours and as the creme cheese cracks, put a little more seasoning on em...Then get some Wheat Thins and go to town. A brick won't last long between a couple folks!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Jason ,what exactly am I looking at in that last picture ? Fish or cream cheese or a combination of both?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Pretty sure that is smoked cream cheese. Just eat it like a dip with Ritz, Capt Waffer, or a decent cracker!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

GROUPERKING said:


> Jason ,what exactly am I looking at in that last picture ? Fish or cream cheese or a combination of both?


Yepper....cream cheese. Dang sure fine when you dust it w/your favorite seasoning and eat it with some wheat thins!!! 1-2 hours at 250!!!


----------

